# For all the ATL people...



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

For those of us that have already scalped, etc like I have- hope our local weather man is wrong!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> For those of us that have already scalped, etc like I have- hope our local weather man is wrong!


I don't like the sound of that


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

Get lost Glenn Burns, we don't want your Arctic air. I hope he's wrong.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

More than just ATL. These just came out.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

So for the ATL guys, looks like you'll be between 50-55F, and not the 20's and 30's like Glenn says, unless he can't read the map.


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

He has turned into a joke these past couple of years. He used to be real good but I think like most of the meteorologists they rely on future models instead of instinct forecasting. He literally said we were going to get a dusting to nothing of snow in December and ended up with 11 inches of snow


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

FlyMike said:


> Get lost Glenn Burns, we don't want your Arctic air. I hope he's wrong.


😂😂😂


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I sure hope not. We will have a minimal color spring if that happens.

Also I was just staring to get used to the warmer weather!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

The Weather Channel disagrees


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mother Nature done bumped her head... look at this crazy forecast. March 1, 2017 was the high record, and we're set to hit it again this year.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Every forecast is for mid 60s here just south of the city.

I'll keep enjoying myself finding new stuff that has bloomed and relish in my yard greening up faster than everyone around me.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had to cut the heater back on the past two days.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I mowed my back yard today LOL


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> For those of us that have already scalped, etc like I have- hope our local weather man is wrong!


The weather man got the last laugh. These temps!


----------

